# Jake Shields... will he be a force in the UFC?



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Lets face it Sheilds wasnt exactly sold well for the Hendo fight and was not treated like the champ, now his contracts up i have no doubt the UFC will get him, i believe he is dropping to WW.
Will Sheilds be a force at WW, is he a good signing for the UFC?
What are your thoughts?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

against a Dan Henderson with a busted up back.... sure he was alright. But what's he going to do to Alves, Fitch, Koscheck or GSP? He's definitely not finishing any of them, stay in strikeforce and be the champ, or get manhandled in the UFC. I'd stay if I were him.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I definitely want the UFC to sign Jake Shields. Shields was essentially fighting up a weight class tonight and showed how good his wrestling and jiu-jitsu skills are. He would be a gatekeeper for the UFC's welterweight division at the worst and a potential UFC champion at best. I would definitely want to see him fight GSP, especially since that would be a more interesting matchup than anything else the current UFC WW division has to offer...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im sure he will beat a few of the top WW but Stylistically he wont be able to compete with a few others.


I think Shields might be able to beat

Dan Hardy
Paul Daley
Anthony Johnson
Carlos Condit
Mike Swick 
Thiago Alves (Maybe)
Hughes
Amir


Shields probably *couldnt* beat.

GSP
KOS
FITCH
Paulo Thiago
(WW) Bj Penn


So i mean i think he would be maybe #5 WW in the UFC but not higher then that. He is an interesting add on because i think there are fun fights for him in the UFC but do i expect him to become a Legit Contender... pretty much no.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

rabakill said:


> against a Dan Henderson with a busted up back.... sure he was alright. But what's he going to do to Alves, Fitch, Koscheck or GSP? He's definitely not finishing any of them, stay in strikeforce and be the champ, or get manhandled in the UFC. I'd stay if I were him.


This. 

Don't go overhyping Shields because he beat a ring rusty Henderson with a busted back. I don't see him doing well against any of the top WWs in the UFC. He could do good in the MW division, until he met Maia, Sonnen or Silva.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay well done all with the Hendo excuses.

Now, I love Shields, but realistically I don't believe he'd be able to capture the 170lb title as long as GSP is around. However, I *can* see him defeating all other WWs (except BJ) as his JJ is way better than the likes of KOS, Fitch, even Paulo Thiago (slightly). And, if he can take down Hendo repeatedly in a 5 round fight, then there's no doubt he can take down Kos or Fitch in a 3 round. Although I don't think he'll finish those guys, he'd still take the W.

That's just how I see it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

KittenStrangler said:


> This.
> 
> Don't go overhyping Shields because he beat a ring rusty Henderson with a busted back. I don't see him doing well against any of the top WWs in the UFC. He could do good in the MW division, until he met Maia, Sonnen or Silva.


I think he'd do great in the MW division actually, bar none. WW is full of better wrestlers than him, but MW he is a rare commmodity - A two time all american with a SOLID BJJ black belt. 

I don't see why you're writing him off against Maia and Sonnen... stylistically, Sonnen has shown himself very vulnerable to subs and Shields is great with subs. 

In addition, he has shown excellent sub defence, so it is not unforeseeable that he count grind out Maia if he got taken down ... but in all likelyhood he would just stand with him and avoid the takedowns easily and outpoint Maia. Shields' standup isn't great but it's better than Maia. 

I would even give him a chance against Anderson with his wrestling, but I think he might be too small to take Andy down at will. It's an intriguing matchup though ... and I'm not just saying that because of his win over Hendo, I just think there is a shortage of good wrestling in the MW div.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Shields probably *couldnt* beat.
> 
> GSP
> KOS
> ...



Kos? Shields has way better submissions that Josh period.. HIs wrestling is better as well... Josh has good wrestling but Jakes is on another level..

Fitch... Jake beat him in the BJJ open and I can see him outmuscling Fitch... especially after seeing Fitch get his guard destroyed by GSP... Fitch does look great against guys with poor wrestling... I'll give him that...

Paulo Thiago? Who? lol

WW BJ.... I'd love to see it...

WW GSP... I'd love to see that too.


Jake Shields IMO would humiliate half of the UFCs WW division... and war with the other half IMO


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I think he'd do great in the MW division actually, bar none. WW is full of better wrestlers than him, but MW he is a rare commmodity - A two time all american with a SOLID BJJ black belt.
> 
> I don't see why you're writing him off against Maia and Sonnen... stylistically, Sonnen has shown himself very vulnerable to subs and Shields is great with subs.
> 
> ...


Andy would murder him or it would be Maia/Leites all over again. I think overall you are right though that MW is more vulnerable underneath to someone like him. Though who knows how he does against any guy with striking power who isn't old, with a bad back, and no cardio or just stupid as **** like Lawler. Guys like Cote, Wandy, and Akiyama could certainly KO him and wouldn't be easy to submit. I'm not overly impressed with the speed of Shields shot either.

At WW there are a bunch of definitively bad matchups for him. I think he could possibly beat Kos though I see it as unlikely. A matchup with Fitch would be unwatchable so I don't even care but I'd pick Fitch. GSP would just beat the **** out of him standing and stuff his takedowns.

Let him go to WW with all the other spooners though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I would love to see him in the UFC.
I think he would be a TOP 5 WW.
I don't think he could beat GSP but would make up for an interesting fight though. 
Other than that i could see him doing a good job against every other WW. He has a very good ground game and in the WW diision having a good ground game takes you far. 

I think, he would be a contender in the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He'd be top 5 in the WW and MW divisions in the UFC...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kos? Shields has way better submissions that Josh period.. HIs wrestling is better as well... Josh has good wrestling but Jakes is on another level..
> 
> Fitch... Jake beat him in the BJJ open and I can see him outmuscling Fitch... especially after seeing Fitch get his guard destroyed by GSP... Fitch does look great against guys with poor wrestling... I'll give him that...
> 
> ...


*Josh* When did he get subbed last?? I really dont see that being a factor in this fight especially since Jake will be spending it on his back. Josh will outstrike him fairly easy... Jake Shields has some of the worst striking at WW. Wrestling wise Koscheck dominates him and has a much better Wrestling Resume to support that. I also would call Kos the better athlete. I dont see what Jake could do to Koscheck that he hasnt seen before... he isnt knocking him out, he isnt outwrestling him and he isnt subbing him.

*Fitch* Got his guard destroyed against the best WW in the world and arguably the best wrestling in MMA. Jake Shields aint going to be doing that... 

*Paulo Thiago* You must not follow MMA that much??


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Shields defeated henderson that means he can defeat most of the ww and mw imo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> *Josh* When did he get subbed last?? I really dont see that being a factor in this fight especially since Jake will be spending it on his back. Josh will outstrike him fairly easy... Jake Shields has some of the worst striking at WW. Wrestling wise Koscheck dominates him and has a much better Wrestling Resume to support that.


Nobody dominates Jake wrestling. lol I find it amusing that these comments are still being made.....




SideWays222 said:


> I also would call Kos the better athlete. I dont see what Jake could do to Koscheck that he hasnt seen before... he isnt knocking him out, he isnt outwrestling him and he isnt subbing him.


What would you base this on besides your speculation? Are we talking credentials or opponents? 






SideWays222;1164810[B said:


> Fitch[/B] Got his guard destroyed against the best WW in the world and arguably the best wrestling in MMA. Jake Shields aint going to be doing that...


Shields has better BJJ than Fitch... that's off the top... he defeated John Fitch in a BJJ tournament a few years ago... 

And his wrestling is absolutly outstanding.... I've seen some big guys like Rampage and heavy BJJ practitioners like Rousimar Palhares unable to do to Dan Henderson what the natural WW Jake Shields did with ease.... 



SideWays222 said:


> *Paulo Thiago* You must not follow MMA that much??


what's MMA?


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry, but from the fight I saw last night, I really wasn't impressed by Sheilds much. he was able to get Dan down, and surprisingly get full mount, but once he did he just gave him little love taps for three rounds. He did almost get an armbar, so points to him. It just seemed to me that was he got mount, he just sat there with little love taps and didn't do any damage.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

suffersystem said:


> Sorry, but from the fight I saw last night, I really wasn't impressed by Sheilds much. he was able to get Dan down, and surprisingly get full mount, but once he did he just gave him little love taps for three rounds. He did almost get an armbar, so points to him. It just seemed to me that was he got mount, he just sat there with little love taps and didn't do any damage.


He mounted Dan 5 different times at least...... 
Took Dan down countless times..... at will..
Outlanded Dan on compustrike...
Took Dans big right a couple of times without getting knocked out...
Controlled Dan... and dominated him for four rounds.....

Matter of fact..... who has ever dominated Dan Henderson in that fasion?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Nobody dominates Jake wrestling. lol I find it amusing that these comments are still being made.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took you semi serious in your first post. Now i cant even do that... lol

You didnt disproof anything i said.... but just to comment on something anyway.

Dan Henderson looked horrible tonight... His wrestling didnt look good either. I "Personally"(dont wanna argue this with people) never found Henderson wrestling that impressive in MMA. Im sure in the gym when their practicing wrestling its great but in MMA it always seemed sloppy to me. I also dont think iv seen Dan ever have a clean shot. For the most part his take downs are based on his brute strength. Anyway i think im getting kinda off topic here... My point is that Jake Shields "Out Grappling" Dan wasnt all that impressive to me. jake Shields is an amazing Grappler BUT that isnt the same as wrestling is.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I took you semi serious in your first post. Now i cant even do that... lol


lulz



SideWays222 said:


> You didnt disproof anything i said....


You didn't prove anything you said...



SideWays222 said:


> but just to comment on something anyway.


Not new for ya..



SideWays222 said:


> Dan Henderson looked horrible tonight...


Or did Jake overpower him and make him look bad?





SideWays222 said:


> His wrestling didnt look good either.


Nobodys does against Jake Shields..



SideWays222 said:


> I "Personally"(dont wanna argue this with people) never found Henderson wrestling that impressive in MMA.


lol.... why? Because you are horribly wrong... Dan's Greco Roman has proven excellent in very many fights...



SideWays222 said:


> Im sure in the gym when their practicing wrestling its great but in MMA it always seemed sloppy to me.


Dans wrestling is far from sloppy... never has been...




SideWays222 said:


> I also dont think iv seen Dan ever have a clean shot. For the most part his take downs are based on his brute strength.


Couldn't tell last night.... he seemed kind of scared to take Jake down.




SideWays222 said:


> Anyway i think im getting kinda off topic here...


It's okay....... regroup yourself and post again when you've thought about it...





SideWays222 said:


> My point is that Jake Shields "Out Grappling" Dan wasnt all that impressive to me. jake Shields is an amazing Grappler BUT that isnt the same as wrestling is.


Jakes scrambles, top control, reversals, Take downs, pace, ability to neutralize and impose his will, brute stregnth, transitions and ground dominance are not wrestling?

you're "lol" at the begining of your post was clever.... ICWUTUDID!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think Jake is getting the respect he deserves, a win over Hendo is damn impressive, not to mention dominating then subbing Daley who we're led to believe will be no1 contender for GSP's belt if he beats Kos. I think Jake will easilly be top 5 WW in ufc. He'll absolutely destroy guys like kampmann or Condit.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> I don't think Jake is getting the respect he deserves, a win over Hendo is damn impressive, not to mention dominating then subbing Daley who we're led to believe will be no1 contender for GSP's belt if he beats Kos. I think Jake will easilly be top 5 WW in ufc. He'll absolutely destroy guys like kampmann or Condit.



He's already defeated Condit.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he will be a force... and would like to see him come over. Having said that though, I really have trouble thinking of a more boring fight than GSP Vs. Sheilds.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Would UFC really want 3 of the same fighters ? GSP >FITCH > SHIELDS? 

Ok not 100% the same but pritty close all use GnP and LnP alot 

p.s Looking for cred donations thanks to Aoki :/


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think he will be solid but no threat to the belt at 170. His stand up is still terrible. Really impressed with his wrestling but I think guys like GSP and Kos can athletically avoid take downs and then win it on the feet.

3rd - 5th WW in the UFC
3rd - 5th MW in the UFC

Solid contender that I am sure would get a title shot at some point. But nothing division changing.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I think he'd be in the top 5 probably. I dont particularly want to see another boring UD wrestler in the WW devision though. Imagine Fitch vs Shields, yawn.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He mounted Dan 5 different times at least......
> Took Dan down countless times..... at will..
> Outlanded Dan on compustrike...
> Took Dans big right a couple of times without getting knocked out...
> ...


Nobody!!! 

I totally agree with your post :thumbsup:

Shields won me over that night. I never expected him do that, what he did there against Dan Henderson.. wow against Dan Henderson.. just wow! 

If Jake improves his standup and Gnp, then he can be a force even in the UFC. A top contender in MW and WW! But I don't see him getting a Title fight, but he would come very close to it.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

pipe said:


> I think he'd be in the top 5 probably. I dont particularly want to see another boring UD wrestler in the WW devision though. Imagine Fitch vs Shields, yawn.


What is it with ground fighters having to finish every single fight to evade being branded boring? Does the same apply to strikers? Shields is completely different to Fitch.

Go back past Jake's last two fights which were against very durable oposition and you'll see 8 straight finishes, yet he's branded boring. I don't get it, some people just don't like ground fighting unless it gets finished, to the extent where a fighter who has gone to 2 decisions in his last 10 fights gets branded 'another boring UD wrestler'. 

Even the fight with Mayhem was back and forth grappling and an entertaining fight for an MMA fan who appreciates all parts of the game. Certainly better than some of the sloppy striking decisions we see all the time. And as for his fight last night, he dominated Dan Henderson. The only fighters to finish Hendo are the Nogs and Anderson Silva, so for a WW Jake did a brilliant job.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

No. Not at 185.

Henderson doesn't sprawl. He tries to sit out and that didn't work more than a few times in the beginning of the fight.

Shields SUCKS standing. He really, really has a lot of work to do, because he is wide open and nonthreatening at all times. This Henderson fight could have ended either way in the beginning, if the fight were to happen 10 times I would not be surprised to see Hendo knock him out 5 times. He looks great at controlling his opponents, but in the UFC there will be a brick wall waiting for him


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, before he moved up to MW, he was the pretty much undisputed #4-#5 WW in the world. He's honestly got sick JJ and wrestling skills, and his striking is improving dramatically since he was a WW. In the UFC, I see him top 3. Do I think he would beat GSP, unlikely in about 85 of 100, maybe 14 out of 100 and he'd win for sure 1 out of 100. But I would sell my soul to get him in the UFC's WW division to fight GSP, its been a fantasy matchup for mine since the first time I saw Shields fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao
Usually id be all for having this discussion with someone but for some reason i really cant seem to take you seriously. It could be the pointless stuff you say that you try and make sound legit but when taken the time to think about just come off stupid, not really sure.

Btw

i like the "regroup yourself portion"... actually made me chuckle.

Anyway im off to bed. Im beat.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just about everyone underestimates Shields, and he continues, fight after fight, to win and win pretty decisively.

What Shields did last night was nothing short of incredible. Some bring up Hendo's back issues, but if he's in the cage competing than he's good enough to fight. If he's not he shouldn't be in there. I'm one of the biggest Hendo fans out there, and I won't make excuses for him. Quite simply, he got handled last night.

Would he be a force at WW in the UFC? Considering what he just did to Dan Henderson, at 185, I have no reason to think he won't be. I'd love to see him and GSP. Frankly, it's the only WW match-up I can think of that I want to see. I'd love to see Shields wrestle GSP. Nobody really tries to take GSP down; maybe Shields can and work some of his magic. Shields is also best equipped to sweep, attempt subs, reverse, or do something that will actually challenge GSP. Whether he'd be successful or not remains to be seen, but I'd like to see him try.

On paper, Shields looks overmatched in most of his fights, yet somehow he comes through. Somehow he overcomes the guys who are supposed to beat his ass. Guys, I'm done underestimating Shields.

Bring Shields to the UFC, Dana! He has more than proven he is worthy.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think he could be top 3 MW and top 5 WW in the ufc


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Shields was in full mount in 4 out of 5 rounds and couldnt even give a very stiff Henderson a bloody lip. Koscheck or someone like that would absolutely school him. 

As bad as I hate to say it Bisping would probably beat him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought Dan Henderson was supposed to be the far superior wrestler? Now its kos and fitch who are the far superior wrestlers. I actually think shields vs GSP would be competitive.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

While I do think Shields is better than a lot of people give him credit for, last night didn't really solidify anything for me. He beat a 39 y.o. guy with a bad back, a notoriously bad gas tank, and who's gameplan anymore consists of landing his right hand...and nothing else. Hopefully he makes the move and these discussions can be put to rest.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> I thought Dan Henderson was supposed to be the far superior wrestler? Now its kos and fitch who are the far superior wrestlers. I actually think shields vs GSP would be competitive.


I have mentioned it time and time again but always get laughed at...

Henderson has a great wrestling background but doesn't implement his wrestling into his MMA near as well as he could. Guys like GSP, Shields, Sonnen, King Mo have better MMA wrestling then Hendo. 

Also don't completely fool yourself over Shields fight last night. Hendo looked horrible. Very stiff, no movement, just crunching over looking for a big telegraphed right hand. He was very slow in his sprawls and sloppy/lazy on the ground. This clearly wasn't Hendo at 100%, he came into the fight out of shape and it had been rumored he was injured even before the fight happened. A healthy Henderson would have been successfully sprawling and had far better movement and likely would have won that fight.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Shields is nothing special, he would be a contender as middleweight is the weakest division but he would get beat by DAmian Maya, Sonnen, Marquart and quite a few others. Plus he is not exactly an exciting fighter, he beat Dan who looked like he was fighting with 2 missing vertebrae and still should have lost in the first round if Dan was moving faster than a 90 year old with arthritis.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I have mentioned it time and time again but always get laughed at...
> 
> Henderson has a great wrestling background but doesn't implement his wrestling into his MMA near as well as he could. Guys like GSP, Shields, Sonnen, King Mo have better MMA wrestling then Hendo.
> 
> *Also don't completely fool yourself over Shields fight last night. Hendo looked horrible. Very stiff, no movement, just crunching over looking for a big telegraphed right hand. * He was very slow in his sprawls and sloppy/lazy on the ground. This clearly wasn't Hendo at 100%, he came into the fight out of shape and it had been rumored he was injured even before the fight happened. A healthy Henderson would have been successfully sprawling and had far better movement and likely would have won that fight.


Huh? Thats the hendo ive seen in mma for the past god knows how long. Failure to evolve his striking and just look for that big right hand. I bet you wernt saying hendo looked like crap when he tagged shields in the first and dominated him were you? To me, it just looked like the hendo we have always seen in the octagon, except the commentators kept going on about hendo's back problems which have obviously made a few of you guys think hendo was like 60 percent last night.

Hendo's wrestling in wrestling and mma is outstanding, he has won the majority of his mma victories via his wrestling (decision dan!), controlled anderson silva for a round with ease before thinking he could stand and bang.

I look forward to all of the haters going on about how koscheck or fitch are going to school shieldss via wrestling when the time comes and he proves them all wrong yet again.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm still in shock that Shields dominated Hendo like he did. Hendo fought and was well on his way in the first rd. I can't believe Shields weathered those shots so well. 
I don't know what UFC WW could knock Shields out. Daley would come to mind if Shields hadn't already submitted him. I think Shields v. GSP would be a fantastically competitive match and look forward to seeing it....coz I mean..that match is gonna happen. The only 2 fighters I would give a chance against Shields at WW are Fitch and GSP.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

machidaisgod said:


> Shields is nothing special, he would be a contender as middleweight is the weakest division but he would get beat by DAmian Maya, Sonnen, Marquart and quite a few others. Plus he is not exactly an exciting fighter, he beat Dan who looked like he was fighting with 2 missing vertebrae and still should have lost in the first round if Dan was moving faster than a 90 year old with arthritis.


Let's review this post after Shields has been in the UFC for a couple of fights. I'm pretty sure he'll have changed your mind by then.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Huh? Thats the hendo ive seen in mma for the past god knows how long. Failure to evolve his striking and just look for that big right hand. I bet you wernt saying hendo looked like crap when he tagged shields in the first and dominated him were you? To me, it just looked like the hendo we have always seen in the octagon, except the commentators kept going on about hendo's back problems which have obviously made a few of you guys think hendo was like 60 percent last night.


There were rumors flying around before the fight started that Hendo was injured. Which agrees with the big cut the announcers were saying he had to make.

Hendo looked decent in the first but then he gassed. He went from some movement to absolutely none and his sprawls were pathetic(were as in the 1st he actually had a few good sprawls).

Shields definitely deserves respect from this fight but Hendo did not look like himself after the 1st round. He has a better gas tank and movement then that. Shields does not have that great of a single leg...

Do you really think that a 100% healthy Hendo could never escape from underneath Shields? Hendo had nothing off his back in this fight, he looked unprepared and was just covering his face to protect from damage.

I don't know if Fitch or Kos would beat Shields and never said they would, they are smaller then Hendo but much quicker and have much better scrambles. Miller gave Shields a much tougher fight then Hendo did (minus rocking him in the 1st) and he doesn't have the same wrestling ability.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Sheilds belongs where he is. Being the SF champ is better than being beat to hell by the top tier of the UFC. I'm sure his post fight antics didn't make Dana want to sign him more either. And Dan didn't look like he was 100%.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> There were rumors flying around before the fight started that Hendo was injured. Which agrees with the big cut the announcers were saying he had to make.
> 
> Hendo looked decent in the first but then he gassed. He went from some movement to absolutely none and his sprawls were pathetic(were as in the 1st he actually had a few good sprawls).
> 
> ...


Again, that sounds like the same ol' hendo we have seen in mma for his entire career. Bad gas tank, trying to load up with that big right hand all the time and his great wrestling pedigree.

Seems like you are shocked that shields dominated hendo like that on the ground and mounted him so easily and controlled him so are looking for excuses. Like i said, that looked like the same ol Henderson we have seen for years throughout mma, except he got dominated. He should of finished shields in the fist round. instead shields made an epic come back and beat dan at his own game, wrestling.

If rumours from dans camp come out about him being injured or from dan himself, i will give him credit, but i atm from watching the fight, i have no reason to believe hendo wasnt his normal self at all.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> *Nobody*!!!
> 
> I totally agree with your post :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I thought I saw Anderson Silva beatup Dan on his feet and choke him out in 2 rounds. Isnt that more impressive than a guy going the distance with him 2 years later for 5 rnds?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcal said:


> I thought I saw Anderson Silva beatup Dan on his feet and choke him out in 2 rounds. Isnt that more impressive than a guy going the distance with him 2 years later for 5 rnds?


No no, totally different.. Silva rocked Hendo badly on the feet and then caught him in the choke on the ground. He never outwrestled him like Shields did. He got tooled from Hendo on the ground and I'm sure he would lose the Wrestling again any time.

I think beating somebody at his own game is much more impressive then beating somebody, for what you are known for!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

After his mauling of Henderson, theres no doubt that Jake is one the best fighters in the world, ive said it for years now but people just laughed at me. There's only one other WW in the world that could of done the same as him against Hendo and thats GSP. Jake is GSP's only competition at WW and vice versa. Jake would just maul the likes of Fitch, Alves ect. I cant wait to see him in the UFC and most of all beating GSP's arse.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> No no, totally different.. Silva rocked Hendo badly on the feet and then caught him in the choke on the ground. He never outwrestled him like Shields did. He got tooled from Hendo on the ground and I'm sure he would lose the Wrestling again any time.
> 
> I think beating somebody at his own game is much more impressive then beating somebody, for what you are known for!


Cool! We must see things differently. I thought Jakes game is wrestling. And dont forget Jake got caught and hit the canvas. He suprised me by schooling Dan for 5 rounds but if it was my fight i would rather end it like Silva did. Jake went the distance because he couldnt pound Dan out or sub him. Anyway thats just my opinion. Peace


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

jcal said:


> Cool! We must see things differently. I thought Jakes game is wrestling. And dont forget Jake got caught and hit the canvas. He suprised me by schooling Dan for 5 rounds but if it was my fight i would rather end it like Silva did. Jake went the distance because he couldnt pound Dan out or sub him. Anyway thats just my opinion. Peace


^you caught me there jcal  

I actually wanted to edit my last sentence in the post lol, because that was kinda dumb on my side haha^^ :sarcastic03:

I still think about Shields as the great BJJ Black belt.. not the great Wrestler with a decent background too. That was my fault there^^

PEACE


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought it was over after Jake got rocked in the first round. I was just pleased it wasn't a first round KO and I thought it was an exciting fight.

Granted I was thrilled to see Shields fight again, but it's always a privilege to see the legendary Hendo fight.

I don't know enough to determine whether or not Hendo was or was not 100%, but I will say this: Big weight cuts are bad, mmkay?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> Usually id be all for having this discussion with someone but for some reason i really cant seem to take you seriously. It could be the pointless stuff you say that you try and make sound legit but when taken the time to think about just come off stupid, not really sure.
> 
> Btw
> ...



Wow you're a joker. I don't think you're worth Rival's time any more but I'll take a shot. Then afterwards you can go pick out some more Chuck Liddell Tapout shirts and talk about how Lesnar is totally the sickest fighter ever, bro.


Here you will see Shields make Jon Fitch his bitch for five minutes before finishing him:






Here you'll see Jake Shields dominate and embarrass Diego Sanchez:







Here's the 185lb rankings from the beginning of this month:



> Middleweight Rankings (171 to 185 lbs.)
> 1. Anderson Silva (25-4)
> 2. Dan Henderson (25-7)
> 3. Chael Sonnen (24-10-1)
> ...


Guess what? Shields just beat Henderson (#2), he's already beat Lawler (#8), and he already beat Okami (#9). Compare this to Anderson Silva's last three 185lb fights: Maia (#6), Leites (unranked), Cote (unranked).


This is Jake Shields submitting someone who's fighting for title contendership and is the currently the #8 UFC WW:








As for complaining about Shields "terrible standup," his jab was clearly effective enough to intimidate Henderson. He didn't try his hendo-hop superpunch at all after the 2nd round and barely at all during it. He landed just about nothing on Shields after round 1 and was being picked apart. It was clear that Shields had no trouble getting inside for the take-down using his striking.



And for the constant bitching about Shields not finishing Hendo with his GnP... NOBODY has ever finished Hendo with GnP - ever. I didn't see anyone badmouthing a huge 205lber in Rampage for not finishing Henderson - infact that fight was MUCH more competitive.


Shields outwrestled and put on a clinic against one of the best MMA wrestlers and the #2MW in the world - period. He's easily the #2, MAYBE #3 MW right now and would be the #2-3 WW anywhere.


Edit: As for "big weight cuts," that was clearly rubbish that the announcers were saying. For 185lbers to cut 15-20lbs is absolutely average. Chael stated in the Marquardt post-fight that he cuts from 207lbs (22lbs). 10-15% is the average amount of body weight to cut and you'll see guys like Alves, Rumble, Forrest etc cut MUCH more without hurting their cardio.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Wow you're a joker. I don't think you're worth Rival's time any more but I'll take a shot. Then afterwards you can go pick out some more Chuck Liddell Tapout shirts and talk about how Lesnar is totally the sickest fighter ever, bro.
> 
> 
> Here you will see Shields make Jon Fitch his bitch for five minutes before finishing him:
> ...


I love it when people make big posts that really dont change anything lol

He out wrestled a guy that looked like he should be in cruches. The man couldnt even stand straight for fucs sake. 

Jake shields striking is below avereage. He is a good grappler but ever uneffective once down there.

Guys like GSP AND KOS will dominate Shield.
You can keep bickering about it like a little school girl and not get anywhere.
I personally am gonna wait for Shields to come to the UFC where after i can say "i told you so"


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I love it when people make big posts that really dont change anything lol
> 
> He out wrestled a guy that looked like he should be in cruches. The man couldnt even stand straight for fucs sake.
> 
> ...


Shut the hell up man. You just got dominated by khov, instead of trying to get the last word in, you should of just took it, accepted it and not posted at all.

This shields hate is beyond ridiculous. The guy just completely schooled henderson at his own game and gets hate, wtf is this?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I love it when people make big posts that really dont change anything lol
> 
> He out wrestled a guy that looked like he should be in cruches. The man couldnt even stand straight for fucs sake.
> 
> ...


I like how you're not including Fitch now. But still saying a second rate guy like Kosh will "dominate" him. 

And good grappler but ineffective? Did you see him submit Fitch? Did you see him finish eight out of his last ten fights... except for Miller and Henderson - two guys who are nearly unfinishable?

And GSP can't even submit Hardy FFS. But it's clear you're trolling this thread so move along.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Shut the hell up man. You just got dominated by khov, instead of trying to get the last word in, you should of just took it, accepted it and not posted at all.
> 
> This shields hate is beyond ridiculous. The guy just completely schooled henderson at his own game and gets hate, wtf is this?


Hah
Let me explain to you how much of an idiot you truly are.

"First time i let someone a neg rep but you deserve it" - *Mckeever*.
You left me a Green(Positive) rep buddy.

Gotta love the intelligence of the Jake Shields boy band fan club.



khoveraki said:


> I like how you're not including Fitch now. But still saying a second rate guy like Kosh will "dominate" him.
> 
> And good grappler but ineffective? Did you see him submit Fitch? Did you see him finish eight out of his last ten fights... except for Miller and Henderson - two guys who are nearly unfinishable?
> 
> And GSP can't even submit Hardy FFS. But it's clear you're trolling this thread so move along.


My bad
I just didnt really care enough to type every person name who will beat.
lmao... your reasoning is beyond funny to me.

He submitted Fitch NOT in an MMA match so i dont know why you keep bringing this up.
He couldnt finish Miller who is hardly a top contender. He also beat a Crippled Dan Henderson i would say. Jake wouldnt be taking KOS down and just get schoold in the stand up department.

Now please
Cool your jets... im feeling some bitterness in your comments.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So and so would "dominate" Jake Shields how many times have we heard this?

I've heard it said that "Anderson Silva" tooled Hendo too...... well that puts Jake in good company doesn't it?

I remember Dans wars with Nog.....A HW. they were exciting.. Nog is Huge..
Jake is a natural WW which makes his dominance that much more impressive....

Dan Henderson just beat Rousimar Palhares, Mike Bisbing and Rich Franklin on a streak before he got tooled by Shields..... that puts to rest the "39 year old" over the hill arguments IMO..

Jake Shields was top 5 WW before moving to MW.. He's defeated at least top 10 MWs....

If some don't like him..... that's their choice... but saying he's overrated or taking from his skillset and acheivements in debate really is ignorant.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont think Sheilds would do well in the UFC, I see Anderson, GSP, Maia easily beating him.....more than that but thats a start....Hell I think Chael would beat him....Hendo fought a Pallhares that wanted to stay on the ground and all Dan had to do was avoid a sub for the most part, the biggest name there is Franklin and he isnt exactly top tier right now, Bisping???? Please....Jake Sheilds has skills there is no doubt but a guy like GSP would own him.....


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> So and so would "dominate" Jake Shields how many times have we heard this?
> 
> I've heard it said that "Anderson Silva" tooled Hendo too...... well that puts Jake in good company doesn't it?
> 
> ...


well said. Everyone was on Hendos nutsack right after the bisping KO and now soon as a good fighter outside the UFC mauls him they talk about him like he is over the hill ect. WTF? at least make your minds up before the fight not after it.

The Fact is Jake who is a natural WW, just dominated arguably the no2 best MW in the World, which other WW outside of GSP could do that? no one. Jake is the best Grappler in the WW division by far IMO, and is easily the stiffest competition for GSP right now


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> well said. Everyone was on Hendos nutsack right after the bisping KO and now soon as a good fighter outside the UFC mauls him they talk about him like he is over the hill ect. WTF? at least make your minds up before the fight not after it.
> 
> The Fact is Jake who is a natural WW, just dominated arguably the no2 best MW in the World, which other WW outside of GSP could do that? no one. Jake is the best Grappler in the WW division by far IMO, and is easily the stiffest competition for GSP right now


 
You have Dan Henderson as the #2 MW in the world??? 
I think what he did against Bisping and Franklin dont do his argument favor's, neither of them are ground fighters and Sheilds really exposed Dan, even when Dan fought Pallhares he mainly avoided the subs and anything to do with the ground, he was no where near able to do that with Jake....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> You have Dan Henderson as the #2 MW in the world???
> I think what he did against Bisping and Franklin dont do his argument favor's, neither of them are ground fighters and Sheilds really exposed Dan, even when Dan fought Pallhares he mainly avoided the subs and anything to do with the ground, he was no where near able to do that with Jake....



Middleweight Rankings (171 to 185 lbs.)
1. Anderson Silva (25-4)
2. Dan Henderson (25-7)
3. Chael Sonnen (24-10-1)
4. Nathan Marquardt (29-9-2)
5. Vitor Belfort (19-8)
6. Demian Maia (12-1)
7. Jake Shields (24-4-1)
8. Robbie Lawler (17-5, 1 No Contest)
9. Yushin Okami (24-5)
10. Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza (11-2, 1 No Contest)

As of April 6th 2010.

Shields has beaten Henderson, Okami, and Lawler.


Bottom line is if Shields and Henderson were in the UFC octagon for that fight, Shields would be ranked the #2 MW in the world right now and he'd get the next shot at Silva.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> You have Dan Henderson as the #2 MW in the world???
> I think what he did against Bisping and Franklin dont do his argument favor's, neither of them are ground fighters and Sheilds really exposed Dan, even when Dan fought Pallhares he mainly avoided the subs and anything to do with the ground, he was no where near able to do that with Jake....


So your disagreeing with me that Hendo was arguably no2 MW before this fight? come on man if you look on every MMA sites ranking lists he is either no 2 or 3 so dont give me that BS like he wasnt even close to being ranked there. In fact some sites P4P lists have Hendo in there. 

How people can discredit Jakes win against Hendo just blow's my mind, the guys a WW for christ sake. If GSP did this everyone would be going nuts saying its his greatest win ever ect. come on man show a little credit.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> So your disagreeing with me that Hendo was arguably no2 MW before this fight? come on man if you look on every MMA sites ranking lists he is either no 2 or 3 so dont give me that BS like he wasnt even close to being ranked there. In fact some sites P4P lists have Hendo in there.
> 
> How people can discredit Jakes win against Hendo just blow's my mind, the guys a WW for christ sake. If GSP did this everyone would be going nuts saying its his greatest win ever ect. come on man show a little credit.


Its cause Dan Henderson just didnt look any good. If Dan was game then it would be a different story... sadly to me it looked like he maybe shouldn't even have been in there.

Anyway
thats my opinion... dont burn me to a cross. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Its cause Dan Henderson just didnt look any good. If Dan was game then it would be a different story... sadly to me it looked like he maybe shouldn't even have been in there.
> 
> Anyway
> thats my opinion... dont burn me to a cross. :thumbsup:


why is it that Dan didnt look any good, did you not consider that Jake was just that much better than him and is a great fighter?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Middleweight Rankings (171 to 185 lbs.)
> 1. Anderson Silva (25-4)
> 2. Dan Henderson (25-7)
> 3. Chael Sonnen (24-10-1)
> ...


Not talkin lists....:thumbsup: talkin in his mind....or opinion



DJ Syko said:


> So your disagreeing with me that Hendo was arguably no2 MW before this fight? come on man if you look on every MMA sites ranking lists he is either no 2 or 3 so dont give me that BS like he wasnt even close to being ranked there. In fact some sites P4P lists have Hendo in there.
> 
> How people can discredit Jakes win against Hendo just blow's my mind, the guys a WW for christ sake. If GSP did this everyone would be going nuts saying its his greatest win ever ect. come on man show a little credit.


 

Im just saying in my mind he wouldnt be #2 regardless of lists....Im not going off them Im going off what you think.....I just wondered if you had him as a solid 2....I know he is up there, but taking into ccount the last few types o fighters he has faced and the type that Jake is.....Dan got exposed....


I know he fought Pallhares as well I am takin all that into account....:thumbsup:

Let me ask you how do you suppose he would do against a guy like Damien Maia????


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Im sure he will beat a few of the top WW but Stylistically he wont be able to compete with a few others.
> 
> 
> I think Shields might be able to beat
> ...


I see him beating quite a few of these guys, but not winning a belt in UFC I think he'll have trouble with these guys that you mentioned, as well as Hardy because hed rather die than tap, and will be able to standup from Shields and Alves.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Not talkin lists....:thumbsup: talkin in his mind....or opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said dan was a solid 2 i said arguably, taking it from everyones opinion, TBH ive always said Dan's had a crappy ground game, but his wrestling was that good he didnt get exposed that often. But no way should that discredit Jakes win, everyone thought Jake wouldnt be able get him down an would get KO'd, but he proved everyone wrong.

He wouldnt have to fight Maia as he would probably go straight to WW in the UFC, but Maia is a bad match up on paper for Jake il agree, but i think Jakes wrestling could stall alot of Maia's Jits and maybe could grind him to a decision. It would actually be a pretty good fight for the hardcore fans IMO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I never said dan was a solid 2 i said arguably, taking it from everyones opinion, TBH ive always said Dan's had a crappy ground game, but his wrestling was that good he didnt get exposed that often. But no way should that discredit Jakes win, everyone thought Jake wouldnt be able get him down an would get KO'd, but he proved everyone wrong.
> 
> He wouldnt have to fight Maia as he would probably go straight to WW in the UFC, but Maia is a bad match up on paper for Jake il agree, but i think Jakes wrestling could stall alot of Maia's Jits and maybe could grind him to a decision. It would actually be a pretty good fight for the hardcore fans IMO.


 
I know you didnt....:thumbsup: I was asking who you really thought, I mean those lists go off records and there are three peeps on there that are better IMO Chael , Vitor, and Maia....at the least....I was curious about yours thats all....:thumbsup:


EDIT: I agree it would be a great fight for the hard core fans.....


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Not talkin lists....:thumbsup: talkin in his mind....or opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When we first heard Dan was fighting Shields you played it off like he'd already won. IIRC you said "Oh cool... so Hendo's the MW champ of SF...:thumbsup:"

Then Shields absolutely tools Hendo and puts on a clinic and you discredit him.

As for Demian Maia... Ronaldo Jacare Souza is a nearly identical MW to Maia and I'm sure we will see Jacare fight Shields next, so that will answer that question.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> When we first heard Dan was fighting Shields you played it off like he'd already won. IIRC you said "Oh cool... so Hendo's the MW champ of SF...:thumbsup:"
> 
> Then Shields absolutely tools Hendo and puts on a clinic and you discredit him.
> 
> As for Demian Maia... Ronaldo Jacare Souza is a nearly identical MW to Maia and I'm sure we will see Jacare fight Shields next, so that will answer that question.


I had 5 mill on the fight dude I'm not acting like I didn't bet on the fight, I assumed Dan would win, I also think the three fighters I listed are probably better than him, there is a reason Dana cut him and also a reason that he didn't care for Dan to fight Anderson again....now we know it...also Strikeforce seemed to inform us alot more about an ailing back more than the UFC ever would.

I'm not sure what your point is????:confused02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

When will people realize that grappling matches are not the same thing as MMA fights...

Shields beat Fitch in a grappling match FIVE years ago, that is before Fitch was even in the UFC... You can't base anything off that match because it wasn't even an MMA fight...

Grappling is not MMA. Just like Wrestling is not MMA (as Henderson and Shields proved last night). Nor is Boxing MMA. You can't look at one instance of one part of MMA and use it as a point, it means nothing.

Shields is no slouch but until we see him fight some of these guys there is no way you can say he would be a lot better. Last night he looked good (other then getting clocked a couple times in the first round) but Henderson looked like garbage. Miller, Lawler and even Daley were able to escape from Shields' takedowns but Hendo was like a fish after the 1st.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> When we first heard Dan was fighting Shields you played it off like he'd already won. IIRC you said "Oh cool... so Hendo's the MW champ of SF...:thumbsup:"
> 
> Then Shields absolutely tools Hendo and puts on a clinic and you discredit him.
> 
> As for Demian Maia... Ronaldo Jacare Souza is a nearly identical MW to Maia and I'm sure we will see Jacare fight Shields next, so that will answer that question.


Mai is identical to Jacare? I seriously think your underrating Souza. The guy is a beast and IMO is a much more well rounded fighter than Maia.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> As for Demian Maia... Ronaldo Jacare Souza is a nearly identical MW to Maia and I'm sure we will see Jacare fight Shields next, so that will answer that question.


Jacare is in the UFC? Cause that is my guess as to where Shields next fight will be.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Mai is identical to Jacare? I seriously think your underrating Souza. The guy is a beast and IMO is a much more well rounded fighter than Maia.


Maia and Souza's BJJ are about equal in MMA. And I know guys like you still think Maia's striking is awful, but the fact is he was in no serious trouble in a five round kickboxing match with Anderson Silva, and he trains with JDS and Wanderlei Silva daily. 


And consider that Jacare's biggest win is a first round submission over an unranked Lindland (who you picked to beat him), and Maia outwrestled and submitted the #1 contender in Chael Sonnen then fought for the title.


Jacare's striking might have been better than Maia's two years ago but not today, and as far as BJJ goes Maia has better take-downs and control and Jacare has more explosive subs, IMO.



And everyone saying Shields will go to the UFC: the MW division in SF is very strong. Mayhem, Lindland, Lawlor, Jacare, Manhoef, Cung Le, Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock, Misaki and Henderson to name a few.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Maia and Souza's BJJ are about equal in MMA. And I know guys like you still think Maia's striking is awful, but the fact is he was in no serious trouble in a five round kickboxing match with Anderson Silva, and he trains with JDS and Wanderlei Silva daily.


Broken nose and fractured eye socket, not bad for no serious trouble.

His striking is horrible, so horrible he only landed 1 strike in 2 of those 5 rounds of kickboxing...

He showed decent defense but his striking was piss poor. The only time we really got to see any striking was in the 5th round when he went for broke and was swinging like a wild man...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Okay well done all with the Hendo excuses.
> 
> Now, I love Shields, but realistically I don't believe he'd be able to capture the 170lb title as long as GSP is around. However, I *can* see him defeating all other WWs (except BJ) as his *JJ is way better than the likes of KOS, Fitch, even Paulo Thiago *(slightly). And, if he can take down Hendo repeatedly in a 5 round fight, then there's no doubt he can take down Kos or Fitch in a 3 round. Although I don't think he'll finish those guys, he'd still take the W.
> 
> That's just how I see it.


Honestly, his BJJ isn't as stellar as it seems. Shields lacks a certain explosiveness in his submissions (That armbar he threw on Hendo I could see from a mile away and it took him WAY too long to get into position for it) that means he'd never submit Fitch or Thiago. He might be able to RNC KOS, but I doubt it. As far as his BJJ grappling tech goes it's top notch, but he still lacks the speed and explosiveness of guys like Thaigo and Fitch with his sweeps. One thing I did notice that will make him incredible in high level fights is his sense of awareness and knowing his body positions without much time to adjust to them (IE a couple of his takedowns when Hendo got a front head lock or had Jakes shoulders). Do I think he'd give Fitch, Kos and Thiago a hell of a fight? Yes. But I see Fitch and Alves winning it 9/10 times while KOS would probably KO him 7/10. I DO think he'd beat Paulo though, if Paulo doesn't catch him standing eventually.



> Broken nose and fractured eye socket, not bad for no serious trouble.


Whoa he fractured his eye socket? Where'd you see this? I'm pretty sure the swelling on his eye was due to his nose being broken. Silva didn't hit him with anything REMOTELY hard enough to break his orbital.



> His striking is horrible, so horrible he only landed 1 strike in 2 of those 5 rounds of kickboxing...
> 
> He showed decent defense but his striking was piss poor. The only time we really got to see any striking was in the 5th round when he went for broke and was swinging like a wild man...



Against the best Striker in all of MMA. Okay, now go watch his fight with Dan Miller, come back and reevaluate that statement.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think he beats Kos and Alves, not sure about Fitch and GSP would dominate him. He's definitely a top 5 WW, and a top 10 MW.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Whoa he fractured his eye socket? Where'd you see this? I'm pretty sure the swelling on his eye was due to his nose being broken. Silva didn't hit him with anything REMOTELY hard enough to break his orbital.
> 
> Against the best Striker in all of MMA. Okay, now go watch his fight with Dan Miller, come back and reevaluate that statement.


1) Can't remember where I saw it for sure but here is one link that says it. That was right after so it may not be true I just remembered hearing about it.

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=4278

2) Go watch his fight with Nate Marquardt and come back and reevaluate your statement. 

He might have good enough striking to deal with people down the ladder but it is still far from good striking.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Maia and Souza's BJJ are about equal in MMA. And I know guys like you still think Maia's striking is awful, but the fact is he was in no serious trouble in a five round kickboxing match with Anderson Silva, and he trains with JDS and Wanderlei Silva daily.
> 
> 
> And consider that Jacare's biggest win is a first round submission over an unranked Lindland (who you picked to beat him), and Maia outwrestled and submitted the #1 contender in Chael Sonnen then fought for the title.
> ...


I think Jacare has better takedowns than Maia personally.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Maia and Souza's BJJ are about equal in MMA. And I know guys like you still think Maia's striking is awful, but the fact is he was in no serious trouble in a five round kickboxing match with Anderson Silva, and he trains with JDS and Wanderlei Silva daily.


Maia wouldn't make it out of the first round of a kickboxing match with Andy you are delusional. If Maia isn't allowed to use takedowns or submissions in that fight it is just Andy brutally beating the **** out of him until he collapses to the mat mangled and bloody.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

hopefully we will find out soon this was on twitter



> ChuckLiddell
> 
> RT @AntonioBanuelos: RT @leonidasmma: @danawhite so is it time to bring Jake Shields in the UFC fold?


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

as much as a dislike watching jake shields fight, i was impressed that he dominated dan the way he did. i really thought this would be a cakewalk for dan and i was completely wrong. i don't really buy into all of this talk of dan having a back injury, though.

i think shields would actually do fine in the ufc. i definitely think it would be a toss-up if he was to fight kos or fitch. i don't see him beating gsp, though. gsp can actually deliver some strong gnp when he wants to. shields' gnp just isn't there. there is no excuse for mounting a guy in four consecutive rounds only to let him make it out of each and every round. 

all of this being said, after last night, i gained some respect for shields as a fighter......correction....*WRESTLER*. however, i'm still not interested in watching him fight because he is beyond boring.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

mathruD said:


> as much as a dislike watching jake shields fight, i was impressed that he dominated dan the way he did. i really thought this would be a cakewalk for dan and i was completely wrong. i don't really buy into all of this talk of dan having a back injury, though.
> 
> i think shields would actually do fine in the ufc. i definitely think it would be a toss-up if he was to fight kos or fitch. i don't see him beating gsp, though. gsp can actually deliver some *strong gnp when he wants to. shields' gnp just isn't there. there is no excuse for mounting a guy in four consecutive rounds only to let him make it out of each and every round. *
> 
> all of this being said, after last night, i gained some respect for shields as a fighter......correction....*WRESTLER*. however, i'm still not interested in watching him fight because he is beyond boring.


Hey, that sounds exactly like the GSP/Dan hardy fight. Except dan hardy is a 10x worse wrestler than dan henderson.

I really still dont understand this hate and lol at some of these posts. Coldcall i remember a few weeks back you were going on about how "danny" henderson is an mma legend and hugging his nuts, now hes apparently been exposed, over rated and you probably wont be calling him Danny any more.

Give credit where credit is due. Jake shields just completely dominated dan henderson at his own game. Not many people on this forum thought shields even had the wrestling to take Hendo down, yet he did it, with relative ease and controlled him on the ground like hendo had never wrestled in his life. Sure though, he would get completely smashed in the UFC by kos and fitch.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

420atalon said:


> 1) Can't remember where I saw it for sure but here is one link that says it. That was right after so it may not be true I just remembered hearing about it.
> 
> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=4278
> 
> ...


1) I stand corrected, that one knee mustve hit him dead on the eye.

2) Dan Miller is after Nate Marquardt. I'm sure he hadn't been working on it as hard until his face almost got shot to the moon. Watch the fight with miller, his stand-up is markedly improved man. If he gets completely owned by someone who ISN'T Anderson, then we'll talk. I'm not saying his striking is GOOD by any stretch, but I am saying it's not horrible.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw an easy win for Hendo in that fight.... MMA is a hard one to predict man lol, u have to give it up for Shields, he fought a great fight....

I think he should get a top guy in UFC and if he wins that give him a title fight....


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

mathruD said:


> as much as a dislike watching jake shields fight, i was impressed that he dominated dan the way he did. i really thought this would be a cakewalk for dan and i was completely wrong. i don't really buy into all of this talk of dan having a back injury, though.
> 
> i think shields would actually do fine in the ufc. i definitely think it would be a toss-up if he was to fight kos or fitch. i don't see him beating gsp, though. gsp can actually deliver some strong gnp when he wants to. shields' gnp just isn't there. there is no excuse for mounting a guy in four consecutive rounds only to let him make it out of each and every round.
> 
> all of this being said, after last night, i gained some respect for shields as a *fighter......correction....*WRESTLER*. however, i'm still not interested in watching him fight because he is beyond boring.*


You mean wrestler with high level BJJ? You mean the guy who has finished 8 out of his last 10 fights is boring?

Just admit it, you don't like ground fights that don't get finished with a gogoplata, yet you'll happily watch two unskilled strikers go to a sloppy decision. I hear K-1 is a good sport, for strikers. Check it out some time because grappling is as big a part of MMA as striking and that might make a lot of fights boring for you.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> Maia wouldn't make it out of the first round of a kickboxing match with Andy you are delusional. If Maia isn't allowed to use takedowns or submissions in that fight it is just Andy brutally beating the **** out of him until he collapses to the mat mangled and bloody.



I take it you didn't see the 5 round kickboxing match he was already in with Maia? You're denser than anyone on this board sometimes guy.



wukkadb said:


> I think Jacare has better takedowns than Maia personally.



Jacare seems more aggressive with his take-downs but I'd by no means say he has better. Whenever him and Jacare meet it's ALWAYS been Maia who drags him to the ground or pulls guard violently. Plus ask Chael Sonnen how good Maia's throws from the clinch are.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I take it you didn't see the 5 round kickboxing match he was already in with Maia? You're denser than anyone on this board sometimes guy.


Actually he is right...

Since when are you allowed to throw yourself at your opponents leg looking for a takedown in a kickboxing match? They fought an MMA match, not a kickboxing match...

If Silva didn't have to worry about being caught in a takedown/submission he would have beat the tar out of Maia. The fight would not have left the 1st round. And I have a feeling it would have been Silva pressing forward getting the clinch and then kneeing Maia's face to pieces.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to see how Shields would do in the UFC. He has great wrestling with outstanding BJJ skills. I think he could really shake things up.


----------



## Samborules (Jun 16, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kos? Shields has way better submissions that Josh period.. HIs wrestling is better as well... Josh has good wrestling but Jakes is on another level..
> 
> Fitch... Jake beat him in the BJJ open and I can see him outmuscling Fitch... especially after seeing Fitch get his guard destroyed by GSP... Fitch does look great against guys with poor wrestling... I'll give him that...
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%, I am not that impressed with Kos and he beat Daley, right? I think BJ and GSP vs. Shields would be great. I underestimated Shields 2x now, not any more he is legit.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Im not sure about this guy


----------



## MedicWanteD (May 27, 2007)

Was anybody else supprised how weak Jake Shields punches were? Both stand up and the 4 rounds he sat on top of Henderson and really didn't do much damage. If he does come to the UFC he's gonna get mauled if he doesn't get some power in his hands.

I also wonder if Jake Shields could be a pawn by Dana White to get Strikeforce to overpay him. The UFC already has a bunch of wrestlers and in Shields case boring wrestlers. Strikeforce is going to want to keep its champ so Dana says he's interested also just to give Strikeforce fits and make them offer Shields more money. 

And after offers go back and forth a couple of times Dana lowers his offer and Strikeforce is stuck with a overpriced champ that won't attract an audiance because his fights are snoozefests.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MedicWanteD said:


> I also wonder if Jake Shields could be a pawn by Dana White to get Strikeforce to overpay him. The UFC already has a bunch of wrestlers and in Shields case boring wrestlers. Strikeforce is going to want to keep its champ so Dana says he's interested also just to give Strikeforce fits and make them offer Shields more money.
> 
> And after offers go back and forth a couple of times Dana lowers his offer and Strikeforce is stuck with a overpriced champ that won't attract an audiance because his fights are snoozefests.


White will no doubt raise the cost if he can't get Shields but I do think he would rather steal him from Strikeforce.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

420atalon said:


> White will no doubt raise the cost if he can't get Shields but I do think he would rather steal him from Strikeforce.


I totally agree with this. Shields may be "boring" to some fans, who only enjoy a standing slugfest, but the fact is he's one of the very best MMA fighters in the world and if the UFC had him, it would be one less draw of Strikeforce, and another nail in their coffin. Getting Shields is all positive for the UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I totally agree with this. Shields may be "boring" to some fans, who only enjoy a standing slugfest, but the fact is he's one of the very best MMA fighters in the world and if the UFC had him, it would be one less draw of Strikeforce, and another nail in their coffin. Getting Shields is all positive for the UFC.


Making strikeforce pay him way too much money hurts them a lot more than stealing a nondraw from them. I hope strikeforce doesn't give him a new deal they can't afford to be giving all these people big paydays they don't have enough revenue streams to sustain it. 

People don't want to see some douchebag hold a guy down and slap fight him. Jake Shield's entire body is made of paper I think Fitch could KO him standing.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> Making strikeforce pay him way too much money hurts them a lot more than stealing a nondraw from them. I hope strikeforce doesn't give him a new deal they can't afford to be giving all these people big paydays they don't have enough revenue streams to sustain it.
> 
> People don't want to see some douchebag hold a guy down and slap fight him. Jake Shield's entire body is made of paper I think Fitch could KO him standing.


I think it was beautiful how Jake destroyed Dan Henderson,and he will only get better.I would rather watch Jake fight then Silva dance around like an idiot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> I think it was beautiful how Jake destroyed Dan Henderson,and he will only get better.I would rather watch Jake fight then Silva dance around like an idiot.


You can't say he destroyed someone he couldn't even bruise by hitting 200 times. I'd rather watch Silva fight because he does more damage with a single jab than Jake Shield's could do if he had full mount for an entire week.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> I think it was beautiful how Jake destroyed Dan Henderson,and he will only get better.I would rather watch Jake fight then Silva dance around like an idiot.


yeah destroyed just like mo destroyed gaygard right


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

MedicWanteD said:


> Was anybody else supprised how weak Jake Shields punches were? Both stand up and the 4 rounds he sat on top of Henderson and really didn't do much damage. If he does come to the UFC he's gonna get mauled if he doesn't get some power in his hands.
> 
> I also wonder if Jake Shields could be a pawn by Dana White to get Strikeforce to overpay him. The UFC already has a bunch of wrestlers and in Shields case boring wrestlers. Strikeforce is going to want to keep its champ so Dana says he's interested also just to give Strikeforce fits and make them offer Shields more money.
> 
> And after offers go back and forth a couple of times Dana lowers his offer and Strikeforce is stuck with a overpriced champ that won't attract an audiance because his fights are snoozefests.


That hole card was pretty much a snooze fest, I didn't walk away from any of the matches thinking "man, that was a good fight" so it all can't be blamed on Shields. As far as the laying on him for the last 4 rounds, I gotta believe after getting out of that brutal 1st round, I can't imagine people questioning his jaw or his heart. This was definetly Hendo's fight to win but he seemed so stiff and the way he was holding his head all cockeyed and to the right, sure seemed like he had some issues.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

joe davola said:


> yeah destroyed just like mo destroyed gaygard right


Um no since Mo did no do Damage whatsoever to Mousasi,unlike Shields who won the fight in every aspect.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Um no since Mo did no do Damage whatsoever to Mousasi,unlike Shields who won the fight in every aspect.


brock vs mir 2 is destroying someone while jake shields vs hendo is dominating someone there is a huge difference


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joe davola said:


> yeah destroyed just like mo destroyed gaygard right


gaygard??

you mean Gegard?? The guy is 24 years old... give him a break. No need to insult the man for loosing a fight.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> gaygard??
> 
> you mean Gegard?? The guy is 24 years old... give him a break. No need to insult the man for loosing a fight.


sorry but the fans make me hate on people and gaygard is one of them fighters with ignorant fans like fedor


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joe davola said:


> sorry but the fans make me hate on people and gaygard is one of them fighters with ignorant fans like fedor


lol i see

I got no problem for you not liking him for whatever reason but "gaygard" seems like a pretty immature way of going about it. Im just picturing some whiney little kid going "Oh yeah well.. well... your name is GAYGARD!! what now! :sarcastic04:

Haha
But yeah i can see how some fans can get annoying.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> lol i see
> 
> I got no problem for you not liking him for whatever reason but "gaygard" seems like a pretty immature way of going about it. Im just picturing some whiney little kid going "Oh yeah well.. well... your name is GAYGARD!! what now! :sarcastic04:
> 
> ...


Maybe that's how Gegard got so tough, growing up kicking people's ass who were dumb enough to make fun of his name.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

quick answer is i belive he will get a title shot vs gsp and we wont see and ground war because gsp will wanty to saty away from the ground for the first time in a long time. hes proved he can recover from the big shot and dominate. give me a break with the excuses and give the man more credit and respect he desrves after completely tooling an olympic calibur wrestler for 20 minutes.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

joe davola said:


> brock vs mir 2 is destroying someone while jake shields vs hendo is dominating someone there is a huge difference


not that Huge


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

joe davola said:


> sorry but the fans make me hate on people and gaygard is one of them fighters with ignorant fans like fedor


What is it about me that makes you hate Mousasi? I get where your coming from with a lot of the Fedor fans ( he's unbeatable, he fights only the toughest, he's the best there's ever been, blah,blah, f------g blah) Granted Gegard didn't perform the way he usually does, he seemed too relaxed and there was no sense of urgency. I don't know if it was because he kept waiting for Mo to make a mistake, which he didn't but he was definetly not pushing the way Mo was. But if you look at the two after the fight it sure looked like Mo was the loser. I thought it was going to be a better fight but my man didn't perform and tha's why Mo is the champ.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

mathruD said:


> as much as a dislike watching jake shields fight, i was impressed that he dominated dan the way he did. i really thought this would be a cakewalk for dan and i was completely wrong. i don't really buy into all of this talk of dan having a back injury, though.
> 
> i think shields would actually do fine in the ufc. i definitely think it would be a toss-up if he was to fight kos or fitch. i don't see him beating gsp, though. gsp can actually deliver some strong gnp when he wants to. shields' gnp just isn't there. there is no excuse for mounting a guy in four consecutive rounds only to let him make it out of each and every round.
> 
> all of this being said, after last night, i gained some respect for shields as a fighter......correction....*WRESTLER*. however, i'm still not interested in watching him fight because he is beyond boring.


Boring??, he beat a fighter that can fight easily at 205, bearing in mind Sheilds is a very small MW, have you seen who sheilds has fought and beat soundly?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Grotty said:


> Boring??, he beat a fighter that can fight easily at 205, bearing in mind Sheilds is a very small MW, have you seen who sheilds has fought and beat soundly?


You have to admit that the Hendo is the second round is not the same Hendo we saw winging punches at Rampage, or the same Hendo that stole a decision from Franklin. That Hendo was old and tired.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kos? Shields has way better submissions that Josh period.. HIs wrestling is better as well... Josh has good wrestling but Jakes is on another level..
> 
> Fitch... Jake beat him in the BJJ open and I can see him outmuscling Fitch... especially after seeing Fitch get his guard destroyed by GSP... Fitch does look great against guys with poor wrestling... I'll give him that...
> 
> ...


exactaly wat i was thinking:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Let me ask you how do you suppose he would do against a guy like Damien Maia????


He would do alot better against Maia...

What separates Jake Shields from other BJJ practitioners is his dominant wrestling... 

Jake Shields has a hybrid ground game of world class BJJ and world class wrestling...

BJJ practitioners are comfortable to remain calm and exploit a mistake made by an opponent when on the ground....

Wrestlers gain dominant positions control you and GNP you...

Add tremendous cardio to that as well as a world class ability to take you down... You got Jake Shields...


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He would do alot better against Maia...
> 
> What separates Jake Shields from other BJJ practitioners is his dominant wrestling...
> 
> ...


^ THIS ^

However he needs a new camp. He boxes like the lanky Diaz brothers and he has the build he could put some serious power into his striking.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He would do alot better against Maia...
> 
> What separates Jake Shields from other BJJ practitioners is his dominant wrestling...
> 
> ...


 

I disagree that he would do better against Maia, I think Maia would catch him in a sub....the qualities you listed about Sheilds are accurate, I just dont think he can or wants to take a punch, but the concept of a good wrestler and BJJ is fairly clear to me. Not a fan of MMA math but Hendo lost and you think Jake would do better against Maia.....Maia at least made it 5 rds with Anderson.....Danny got subbed in the 2nd I think?? With the reports of Dans back and being injured and the heart that Maia just showed Im not sure he doesnt have good enough striking to stand with Sheilds easily and then look to catch him in a sub....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I disagree that he would do better against Maia, I think Maia would catch him in a sub....the qualities you listed about Sheilds are accurate, I just dont think he can or wants to take a punch, but the concept of a good wrestler and BJJ is fairly clear to me. Not a fan of MMA math but Hendo lost and you think Jake would do better against Maia.....Maia at least made it 5 rds with Anderson.....Danny got subbed in the 2nd I think?? With the reports of Dans back and being injured and the heart that Maia just showed Im not sure he doesnt have good enough striking to stand with Sheilds easily and then look to catch him in a sub....:thumbsup:


I'd take Shields over Maia in a fight simply because it is a fight and not a BJJ match. Too many added elements in MMA to draw a straight comparison. I think wrestling control, ground and pound, etc would give Shields a unanimous victory over Maia.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I'd take Shields over Maia in a fight simply because it is a fight and not a BJJ match. Too many added elements in MMA to draw a straight comparison. I think wrestling control, ground and pound, etc would give Shields a unanimous victory over Maia.


 

You think Jake Shields has better stand up than Maia?? I dont, I dont really think either fighter has great stand up but it wouldn't be a BJJ match, they start standing and Maia def has hands, Shields will look to take the fight to the ground I understand that but I believe Maia has enough skills to avoid being controlled and score a sub...:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia has a lot better standup even if it isn't good at all. Shields couldn't knock out a 5 year old with his punches.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What's the stand-up got to do with anything? Shields isn't going to stand with guys, especially someone he could easily take down like Maia. Shields being able to use elbows on the ground could be a key factor. Jake likes using the elbows when he's on top, but has been unable to use them in SF. I see him taking Maia down, controlling him and dropping heavy shots for 3 rounds. I don't see Maia beating him personally.


----------



## Damageplan (Apr 22, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> What's the stand-up got to do with anything? Shields isn't going to stand with guys, especially someone he could easily take down like Maia. Shields being able to use elbows on the ground could be a key factor. Jake likes using the elbows when he's on top, but has been unable to use them in SF. I see him taking Maia down, controlling him and dropping heavy shots for 3 rounds. I don't see Maia beating him personally.




Although I admit that his reputation for world class BJJ may be acceptable in some senses, I think that his standup has problems when against big time strikers. Just to think that Henderson nearly knocked him the hell out with a signature swing of his, at such an early time in the first round, is to prove that he lacks explosiveness to an extent. Afterwords, he just controlled Hendo endlessly, which is where his respected ground skills come into play. I think he would do just fine until he met a deadly striker that can match effictiveness on the ground.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You think Jake Shields has better stand up than Maia?? I dont, I dont really think either fighter has great stand up but it wouldn't be a BJJ match, they start standing and Maia def has hands, Shields will look to take the fight to the ground I understand that but I believe Maia has enough skills to avoid being controlled and score a sub...:thumbsup:


I think Shields has better take downs than Maia has take down defense. I think Shields' sub defense, wrestling, strength, and cardio would allow him to smother Maia for a win. I doubt he'd sub Maia and I doubt he's win a striking game against Maia. But ultimately wrestlers dictate where the fight goes and Shields would in their fight.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow I didn't realize Shields had so many English fans :confused02: lol
Come on men, nothing against shields, but how can you not see that Hendo was not himself? Totally obvious to me. I have no idea what his problem was, but I bet this loss fixes whatever it is. Or gets it fixed. I'm bettin we'll see a much better Hendo in his next fight.

I would like to see Shields come to the UFC, I can't see him being champ.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I think Shields has better take downs than Maia has take down defense. I think Shields' sub defense, wrestling, strength, and cardio would allow him to smother Maia for a win. I doubt he'd sub Maia and I doubt he's win a striking game against Maia. But ultimately wrestlers dictate where the fight goes and Shields would in their fight.


 
We can agree to disagree the world doesnt start and end with wrestlers.....I dont think Shields has the heart of a guy like Maia.....either way Im sure if he comes to the UFC we will eventually have the pleasure of seeing them fight... 

Tito is a wrestler he never dictated where the fight with Forrst went, nor where the fight with Lyoto went which were his last 2 fights in the UFC....:thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Where's the basis for Shields not having as much heart as Maia? Shields was badly rocked by Dan Henderson. Hendo's big right has put many top opponents away, yet Jake managed to survive, regain his senses and then dominate one of the better wrestlers in MMA. If coming back from a heavy shot like that to dominate someone as good as Henderson isn't proof of heart, then I don't know what is.

Also, what does Tito have to do with this? Shields is a far more accomplished MMA grappler than Tito Ortiz is currently. Tito's well past his best, and looks to be seriously over-staying his sell-by date. When he was in his prime he was more than capable of dictating where the fight took place, and dominated many fighters doing that. It was only when he came up against guys with very good TDD and then in Chucks case heavy hands to go with that; Shields has already proven against Henderson that he can handle that style of fighter.

One further thing CC, just a quick query. Why do you use '....' instead of the simple comma, semi-colon or full-stop? I understand it's your posting style, but it looks a little strange. Not hating btw, just thought I'd ask


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyD said:


> Wow I didn't realize Shields had so many English fans :confused02: lol


He didn't for a long time... he's finally earned his respect IMO




BobbyD said:


> Come on men, nothing against shields, but how can you not see that Hendo was not himself?


You're right... he was a fish out of water... I think that he was more surprised than anyone else with the way that Jake was manhandling him... 




BobbyD said:


> . I'm bettin we'll see a much better Hendo in his next fight.


Hendo is a monster he'll bounce back.



BobbyD said:


> I would like to see Shields come to the UFC, I can't see him being champ.


I think he absolutly has a chance to win the WW title.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Where's the basis for Shields not having as much heart as Maia? Shields was badly rocked by Dan Henderson. Hendo's big right has put many top opponents away, yet Jake managed to survive, regain his senses and then dominate one of the better wrestlers in MMA. If coming back from a heavy shot like that to dominate someone as good as Henderson isn't proof of heart, then I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> Standing instead of huggin his leg every round after would be a start....I think that Jake is scared to get hit in the face, and that is a problem, that sooner or later will be exposed......who has more heart is hard to know but in simple terms of them fighting I would pick Maia...:thumbsup:
> ...


 

Just always been the way I posted....:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He def. deserves to be in the UFC now with a five year win streak against the likes of Yushin, Condit, Mayhem Miller, Lawler, Paul Daley, and Hendo. Only thing is it's that type of style of fighting that bores the public fans and even the hardcore ones. 

- Chael
- Jon Fitch
- GSP
- and now possibily Shields

I'll watch GSP gnp anybody over them anyday cuz he's super active constantly jockeying for position. He just doesn't have the power yet to finish the way he needs to. 

Call me crazy, but I'd take Mayhem and Nick Diaz over cuz they draw in a lot more attention and their fighting styles are more entertaining.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> We can agree to disagree the world doesnt start and end with wrestlers.....I dont think Shields has the heart of a guy like Maia.....either way Im sure if he comes to the UFC we will eventually have the pleasure of seeing them fight...
> 
> Tito is a wrestler he never dictated where the fight with Forrst went, nor where the fight with Lyoto went which were his last 2 fights in the UFC....:thumbsup:


Shields is a better wrestler and grappler than Tito. Tito has better ground and pound if he can get the fight to the ground. If Maia had KO power then I think you might be on to something. We haven't seen dangerous striking from Maia, only that he has improved technically. If a wrestler isn't afraid of your power, the world starts and ends with wrestling 

Shields isn't an exciting fighter and he's similar to a cheaper stunt-double of GSP. He's definitely top 5 at 170lbs and top 10 at 185. Shields just has the years to refine his game and become a complete fighter that many of the other top fighters don't have. I just hope he doesn't waste them boxing with the Diaz brothers. Diaz brothers can strike, but they strike with a style that compliments their body type. Shields has a very different body type than those two.

CC420 since I share your passion for the sport. If Maia and Shields ever fight... Sig bet?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Just always been the way I posted....:thumbsup:


Nobody rocks the ellipsis like you.

If Shields and Maia fought I would need a change or two of drawers, and so would you guys.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fieos said:


> Shields is a better wrestler and grappler than Tito. Tito has better ground and pound if he can get the fight to the ground. If Maia had KO power then I think you might be on to something. We haven't seen dangerous striking from Maia, only that he has improved technically. If a wrestler isn't afraid of your power, the world starts and ends with wrestling
> 
> Shields isn't an exciting fighter and he's similar to a cheaper stunt-double of GSP. He's definitely top 5 at 170lbs and top 10 at 185. Shields just has the years to refine his game and become a complete fighter that many of the other top fighters don't have. I just hope he doesn't waste them boxing with the Diaz brothers. Diaz brothers can strike, but they strike with a style that compliments their body type. Shields has a very different body type than those two.
> 
> CC420 since I share your passion for the sport. If Maia and Shields ever fight... Sig bet?


 
Always step to a bet and no other would i enjoy than yours.....it would be the most significant to me....personally....but anyway 


I love your quote on Shields about a smaller GSP.....I agree with you on almost every level its just that the wrestling is something personally that i have always been away from...i worked with a buddy in school to the state championship...we wrestled everyday till he won states....I'm not a wrester, but I understand the "2nd option" mentality and never bought it and really never got dominated at my weight or his rather at wrestling....its not the means to an end...its an option....period.....an option....regardless....i think Shields is skilled and well determined, but scared of getting punched in the face....not for nothing but a guy like Nick Diaz....likes getting punched in the face...that lack of fear.....creates a whole new monster.....

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Will he be a force in the UFC? Yes.
Will he sell any tickets for UFC events? Not so much.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

ESPADA9 said:


> Will he be a force in the UFC? Yes.
> Will he sell any tickets for UFC events? Not so much.


Not as a Main Event but he def will sell tickets


----------



## x_Rampage_x (Sep 5, 2009)

GSP will wreck his shit


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GSP is a lot better than Shields. In my opinion, GSP has better wrestling than Shields. He has amazing top control, and great sweeps from the bottom. GSP's striking is far superior as well.

When it comes to Fitch, I think he is a mini GSP and I think he would beat Shields as well. Shields could probably take him down but I think that Fitch could stay out of trouble.

I think that Shields/Koscheck would be a very interesting fight. Koshcheck doesn't have technically great striking but he packs a punch and has good wrestling to accompany it. I think that Shields could control him on the ground though.

When it comes to people like Rumble/Alves, it would come down to whether or not Shields could take them down. If he could, then I think that Shields has a good chance at taking them, but standing, I think that Shields would go to sleep. This would be a similar matchup that Shields had when he fought Daley.

I would love to see Shields fight Paulo Thiago. Thiago has a great ground game but Shields would have his way with him on the ground in my opinion. Thiago also has good standup but I don't think he would finish Shields.

I think that Shields/Daley would turn out the same way if they were to meet again.

I think that Shields would beat anyone else in the division easily. Hughes has been slowing down a lot, Swick wouldn't be able to stay on his feet with Shields. I think that Saunders would be taken down early as well.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

x_Rampage_x said:


> GSP will wreck his shit


GSP has destroyed the WW division, yet he seems reluctant to step up to MW, so Shields will no doubt be his next fight, and will GSP have problems yes he will as Shields has proven he can manage strong opponents with strong wrestling and good standup, a 5 rounder with Shields will not be an easy task.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Without question, but by a "force", I'm talking top 5, and potentially top 3. I'd still favor Fitch and GSP over him because the two are outstanding at imposing their will on the other fighters in the division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jake Shields would most definitely leave a mark in the UFC. Too bad that Strikeforce suffers because of it.


----------

